
Chinese government censors ruling lines through Australian books - leavjenn
https://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/books/chinese-government-censors-ruling-lines-through-australian-books-20190222-p50zpn.html
======
Dahoon
I'm likely in the minority but I don't see a problem with a nation enforcing
its own rules inside its own borders, even if one might not agree with those
rules, when it isn't hurting anyone. When we are flying spy planes and sailing
hangar-ships and WMD subs at other nations borders, like Russia and China have
to live with every day, I feel it is hypocrisy to complain over China deciding
what they want to allow printed _in_ China.

This whole anti China/Russia propaganda-thing the US et al. are running is
disgusting.

~~~
mlazos
> when it isn’t hurting anyone

Your worldview is limited if you think that brazen censorship doesn’t hurt
anyone. They could erase whole periods of history, cover up mistakes that the
government has made, or hide abuses that are in progress by censoring media.
And they’re only gaining more control over their people’s lives - what they
see, hear and think. I wouldn’t want to live there.

~~~
Dahoon
The only ones hurt here are Australians who wants to get books printed in
China. I didn't say censorship was not hurting anyone.

